# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  Bitcoin Faucets - Free bitcoins (0.0001 bitcoins or less)

## kpitcher

There are ways to get small amounts of bitcoins. This is a good way to see what it's about. Last year you could get 0.2 which wasn't worth anything at the time.. now with the valuation the faucets are 0.0001 or smaller. But for demonstration it's nice.

If you're not into bitcoins goto http://blockchain.info and click on the wallet link, create a wallet. This gives you a bitcoin address you can send coins to.


There are lists of a variety of faucets. But these don't require any registration or anything. Simply put in your bitcoin address, solve a captcha to prove you're human, and you'll get a few coins (It may take a day or two since they do one big batch to reduce transaction fees)

Some of these you can do every hour if you wish

http://dailybitcoins.org/index.php (I like this one. You sometimes get a coupon for peerbet.org which is a pure bitcoin betting place. You can make bets with others for fractions of a penny. Good for a few minutes of amusement each day)

http://www.bitcoins4.me/
https://bitcoinaddict.com/index.php

There are others. Many make you watch ads or try to get you to enter your phone number. Those 3 don't and if anyone knows any others feel free to let others know.

----------


## bitcoinforest

Bitcoinforest

http://www.bitcoinforest.com/

earn .00001 from captcha, and .001 from offers!

Payouts everyday

----------


## muh_roads

These used to give away 5 btc per day...lol

----------


## Aratus

this is better than snipping out coupons from a sunday newspaper and cashing them in for the mills value they have...

----------


## FSP-Rebel

People are gonna wish they had these extra uBTCs and mBTCs down the line.

----------


## muh_roads

> People are gonna wish they had these extra uBTCs and mBTCs down the line.


Imagine if one satoshi (0.00000001) is worth $1 some day...lol

----------


## Aahz

> There are others. Many make you watch ads or try to get you to enter your phone number. Those 3 don't and if anyone knows any others feel free to let others know.


http://netlookup.se/free-bitcoins/466232

No requirements of phone or ads or anything.  However...




> To further maximize the payout for our regular visitors we've changed some conditions to earn a payout. You'll need to enter the same BTC-address at least twice a week to earn a payout.
> That way we can give away even more BTC! So remember to visit this page at least twice a week and enter the same BTC-address to earn your free bitcoins!

----------


## Kords21

coinreaper.com is a good all in one place for several sites. http://www.bitvisitor.com/ is good and http://www.bitcoin4you.net/ is a good once a day site as well.

----------


## Aahz

> Bitcoinforest
> 
> http://www.bitcoinforest.com/
> 
> earn .00001 from captcha, and .001 from offers!
> 
> Payouts everyday


Currently down

----------


## Psybin

I have a Bitcoin site with a list of faucets, but since this is my first post, I don't want to look like a spammer.  I'll post it if someone wants it.

----------


## Crystallas

I use faucets from time to time. 

But just a heads up to the newbies(or new to faucet people), any site that uses coinurls (a URL shortener) are a waste of time(including a lot of wordpress and blog URLS with nothing but links to real faucets with a coinurl in between them). You can basically find everything verified off coinreaper right now.

----------


## Psybin

I admit my site has coinurls, but I could remove those before I link it here.  I've been wondering how annoying they are to people, and if it's worth the little BTC I get. ;p  Actually, I've gotten 3x more BTC from two clicks on a regular banner ad than from the hundreds of clicks from coinurl.. I think it's wasting my time as well lol.

----------


## Crystallas

I had a pretty good chuckle today when I visited a faucet site. The smart-ads(like adsense, that datamines content and use history to determine what to display) were selling bathroom faucets.

----------


## Psybin

Lmao I love seeing those.  That's what they get for tracking that data!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I have a Bitcoin site with a list of faucets, but since this is my first post, I don't want to look like a spammer.  I'll post it if someone wants it.


post em if ya got em

----------


## Psybin

I haven't removed the coinurls yet but if you don't mind that I'll link it.

----------


## Bigboss

This blog show lists of sites that give free bitcoins, can have a visit

no coinurl dun worry

http://myhumptydumptyempty.blogspot.com

----------


## Crystallas

Just wondering if anyone here uses coinchat?  Well, this is me, so pop in and say Hi some time. http://coinchat.org/r:SteveCase

Discussion + bitcoin + pay-to-chat rewards(in bitcoins, which is why I posted it here) + awesome libertarian dominated chatrooms?

I probably make more on coinchat, than I do on any faucet.  edit: also, when someone starts a new faucet, we usually know first.

----------


## newbitech

> Just wondering if anyone here uses coinchat?  Well, this is me, so pop in and say Hi some time. http://coinchat.org/r:SteveCase
> 
> Discussion + bitcoin + pay-to-chat rewards(in bitcoins, which is why I posted it here) + awesome libertarian dominated chatrooms?
> 
> I probably make more on coinchat, than I do on any faucet.  edit: also, when someone starts a new faucet, we usually know first.


i guess i just gave you a referral since i clicked your link and signed up, this looks kinda cool from promotional stuff.

----------


## Crystallas

> i guess i just gave you a referral since i clicked your link and signed up, this looks kinda cool from promotional stuff.


Yeah, it's my profile referral, but I was going to post about coinchat here anyways. Now the admin is doing a referral game, I figure, why not because it doesn't have anything attached to it(no malware or BS like that), other than my name. 

In #politics, we have some solid discussions. There is about a 5:1 anarcho-libertarian to statist ratio, which keeps parity.

----------


## kpitcher

A number of other alts have faucets. 
Mincoin has been climbing on the valuations. Faucet gives .1 - .5
Can be entered again as soon as you get some free. 
Going rate for MNC is .001 BTC so better than any btc faucet out there.

If you need a mincoin wallet mcxnow.com works for a deposit to address. Can then convert to btc if you want or hold and see if it goes anywhere.
https://mincoin.io/faucet/

----------


## Bungeebones

If you have a website this is sort of like a faucet . Bitcoinads.io.

You can at least get free web advertising but download and add their web directory script to your site and you get half your site's ad sales in Bitcoin.

----------


## akanegru

This is my personal faucet.  http://gif-it.com/
It is a bitcoin faucet. For the moment you can earn 200 satoshi every hour. 
Could use some improovements or an agregator, but for now its all i got.

----------


## kpitcher

https://www.coinpayments.net/supported-coins

Has a variety of coins, no spam or ads, but only once a month

----------


## Bungeebones

While my site is not a faucet per-say it does enable anybody to earn Bitcoin through their web traffic such as that generated from blogging. It is available as a Wordpress plugin and a PHP script (for those already with a website) and as a free blog on any of a multiple Wordpress "Multi-User" blogs in a variety of genres. They don't even need the user to get a domain name. See Blog4Bitcoin.club for details

----------

